# Just a boy and his rat!



## sXber (Jan 30, 2020)

On the road again! Started from Massachusetts and ended up in Tucson, AZ for awhile. Left w a friend of a friend and met many more friends along the way but eventually we all gotta set out alone, which has me feeling a bit uneasy. I got my rat boy companion, Liam, to keep me accountable for my own safety and well-being so i suppose im not totally alone out here. Got my first house up thanks to tinder! That's where I'll spend my evening. Gotta rest up and patch my bones before i get back truckin on to California. Did you know Arizona has hella dead heads?? I love this place. Been making sooo many strange friends in the desert...


----------



## croc (Jan 31, 2020)

I can vet the fuck outta this dude btw if anyone considers road doggin w him. Total sweetheart.
(also I think this might be more suiting in introductions section)


----------



## sXber (Jan 31, 2020)

Ty croc slut! This site is hella confusing to navigate lol


----------



## Barf (Jan 31, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.

I've always wanted to make a trip to the south west to see the desert. That is the one part of the country I haven't explored.

Stay safe and take care.


----------



## BrianC503 (Feb 12, 2020)

rat tat tat tat


----------



## Taylorwltrs (Feb 13, 2020)

sXber said:


> On the road again! Started from Massachusetts and ended up in Tucson, AZ for awhile. Left w a friend of a friend and met many more friends along the way but eventually we all gotta set out alone, which has me feeling a bit uneasy. I got my rat boy companion, Liam, to keep me accountable for my own safety and well-being so i suppose im not totally alone out here. Got my first house up thanks to tinder! That's where I'll spend my evening. Gotta rest up and patch my bones before i get back truckin on to California. Did you know Arizona has hella dead heads?? I love this place. Been making sooo many strange friends in the desert...


----------



## AG Golda (Jun 21, 2021)

sXber said:


> On the road again! Started from Massachusetts and ended up in Tucson, AZ for awhile. Left w a friend of a friend and met many more friends along the way but eventually we all gotta set out alone, which has me feeling a bit uneasy. I got my rat boy companion, Liam, to keep me accountable for my own safety and well-being so i suppose im not totally alone out here. Got my first house up thanks to tinder! That's where I'll spend my evening. Gotta rest up and patch my bones before i get back truckin on to California. Did you know Arizona has hella dead heads?? I love this place. Been making sooo many strange friends in the desert...


Hows it going hitch hiking with a rat ??


sXber said:


> On the road again! Started from Massachusetts and ended up in Tucson, AZ for awhile. Left w a friend of a friend and met many more friends along the way but eventually we all gotta set out alone, which has me feeling a bit uneasy. I got my rat boy companion, Liam, to keep me accountable for my own safety and well-being so i suppose im not totally alone out here. Got my first house up thanks to tinder! That's where I'll spend my evening. Gotta rest up and patch my bones before i get back truckin on to California. Did you know Arizona has hella dead heads?? I love this place. Been making


----------

